# Tasmania Documentary



## Tish (May 15, 2022)

I hope you all enjoy this.


----------



## feywon (May 15, 2022)

Tish said:


> I hope you all enjoy this.


I started it playing cause I've found the video will then be in my History when i go to YouTube on theTV later. Thank you!


----------



## feywon (May 15, 2022)

Have watched this now, beautiful place!  Previously all i knew aboutTasmania was its proximity to Australia and that a comedian i enjoy, Hannah Gadsby, comes from there.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 15, 2022)

Thanks Tish. I like docs about nature.


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2022)

@feywon and @GoneFishin so happy you enjoyed it.


----------



## Pam (May 16, 2022)

Enjoyed that very much. Thank you!


----------



## JonSR77 (May 16, 2022)

I grew up with this history:


----------

